# Whiting Biting?



## tdenton (Mar 4, 2019)

I have a couple young kids wanting to catch some fish on Saturday.  Looks like decent weather.  We normally fish out of Fort McCallister area.  Should we target whiting in the sound or catfish up river?  Any suggestions appreciated!


----------



## MajorMaes (Mar 4, 2019)

Whiting should be good for this weekend.  A few friends were wearing them out at F reef and my logs from last year this time has it as a good time to start targeting them again.


----------



## tdenton (Mar 4, 2019)

MajorMaes said:


> Whiting should be good for this weekend.  A few friends were wearing them out at F reef and my logs from last year this time has it as a good time to start targeting them again.


what about inshore?


----------



## WalkinDead (Mar 4, 2019)

A friend and I have been catching them well at St. Marys inlet.  I would imagine you could do the same at the north and south ends of Jekyll Island in the sounds.  We were catching the larger whiting in deeper water over live bottom.


----------



## tdenton (Mar 5, 2019)

Thank you all for the help. Anyone familiar with the north end of ossabaw area? I’m just learning my way around.


----------



## WalkinDead (Mar 9, 2019)

A friend and I caught 74 whiting Friday at St. Marys.  Size was a bit on the small side, but they are biting.


----------



## BrileyDog (Mar 10, 2019)

WalkinDead said:


> A friend and I caught 74 whiting Friday at St. Marys.  Size was a bit on the small side, but they are biting.


Look like great eating to me!! Nice job WD!!


----------



## tdenton (Mar 11, 2019)

Well I don't know what I did wrong but I tried them on Saturday just off the north end of Ossabaw Island.  Tide wasn't great, beginning of outgoing.  Caught a couple stingrays and that was it.  Then I went upriver toward Fort McCallister and fished a couple runouts and also caught stingrays.  Went further upriver and did catch three white catfish.  Lots of fishing and not much catching.  About 5 hours worth!


----------



## WalkinDead (Mar 11, 2019)

We were fishing 40 feet deep on the edge of the current as it left the jetties.  Couldn't find them anywhere else, and we tried several popular places.  It may be several weeks before they move into shallower water to spawn.  The females all had row just starting to form; prime time is still weeks away.  A combination of shrimp/squid was the key and they would hit just as you lifted it off the bottom.


----------



## Sameric (Mar 11, 2019)

WalkinDead said:


> A friend and I caught 74 whiting Friday at St. Marys.  Size was a bit on the small side, but they are biting.


I am not from area .....m staying on Tybee Island and do not know this area.....is St. Mary's near here or a long way off ??  Thanks  !!!


----------



## tdenton (Mar 11, 2019)

WalkinDead said:


> We were fishing 40 feet deep on the edge of the current as it left the jetties.  Couldn't find them anywhere else, and we tried several popular places.  It may be several weeks before they move into shallower water to spawn.  The females all had row just starting to form; prime time is still weeks away.  A combination of shrimp/squid was the key and they would hit just as you lifted it off the bottom.


Thank you that makes me feel better.  I was primarily fishing in 15-20 feet and then in the river even more shallow.  They weren't there yet!


----------



## trad bow (Mar 11, 2019)

Sameric said:


> I am not from area .....m staying on Tybee Island and do not know this area.....is St. Mary's near here or a long way off ??  Thanks  !!!


Too far for a boat ride. On the southern tip of Ga coast.


----------



## tdenton (Mar 22, 2019)

Any whiting reports?


----------



## Chap (Mar 23, 2019)

tdenton said:


> Any whiting reports?



A friend of mine lit 'em up last weekend.  He texted me a picture of about 40, and most of them were really big.  He was fishing in Brunswick, had to get away from the St. Patty's crowd.  I don't know where he launched from, but he did say the fish were not very deep.


----------



## WalkinDead (Mar 23, 2019)

Last week at St. Marys, 74 total.  Caught them at 35 feet.  They're there if you can find them bunched up.  Water was muddy today at the north end of Jekyll and Sidney Lanier bridge and water was running fast, didn't do nearly as well.


----------



## BrileyDog (Mar 24, 2019)

Yesterday fished the beaches of Jekyll and only caught 1 sting ray..lol.. I Walked the beaches trying different spots till I was slap wore out and my feet hurt. Then I went to the Jekyll peir to try something different in the evening, still nothing. Even tried Clam Creek where I was stalked by a bird trying to eat my Gulp at almost every cast, fish must have been scarce for him too, he was very persistent even through my yelling at him..lol.. Seemed I wasn’t the only one, I talked to lots of people on the beach and pier. Same story of lots of fishing and no fish sadly to say. The water was dirty with lots of seaweed and a bunch of dead jellyfish washed up on the beach.Hope Y’all have better luck then I did in the weeks to come. I’m so ready for some warmer water temperatures!!


----------



## Bream Pole (Mar 24, 2019)

WOW  Sure discourages me from trying tomorrow.  Noticed Tides really high.  May try Friday when low tide is occurs late morning.  Thanks for the post and sorry you didn't fair better.


----------



## BrileyDog (Mar 24, 2019)

Glad to help, hope you wear them out. Please post if you fine a good bite.


----------



## Cituan Rats (Mar 25, 2019)

I fished around the sound yesterday a nd managed 30. Not nearly as good as last week, but still fun.


----------



## WalkinDead (Mar 25, 2019)

The larger whiting appear to be much closer to spawning than the smaller ones is what I observed when filleting them.  The roe isn't fully developed yet, but getting close.


----------



## BrileyDog (Mar 25, 2019)

Cituan Rats said:


> I fished around the sound yesterday a nd managed 30. Not nearly as good as last week, but still fun.


Were you fishing from the beach or boat?


----------



## Cituan Rats (Mar 26, 2019)

Boat


----------



## WalkinDead (Apr 1, 2019)

Tried King and Prince again Saturday, at least 20 boats there while we were there. All we caught were short fish.  Did much better in the sound.  Larger fish are not quite ready to spawn yet.


----------



## jtaylor (Apr 1, 2019)

We tried them Saturday in Ossabaw sound. Tried four spots and only caught fish in one. Kept 10. There was a guide at Ft. Mac with a good mess but I swear I thought I saw him come from up river?


----------



## wharfrat (Apr 2, 2019)

The rivers within 1-2 miles from the ocean seem to be better right now. 18-26 ft. Around the tide changes as the water slows.


----------

